# Why do german shepherd like to sit on things



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

I find lukas trying to sit on the couch, stairs, chairs. Is this a normal deal for them. I have notice pics of other GS that do the same thing







I think it is kinda cute.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I have no idea why they do it but it is definitely cute. Elmo sits on my lap if I sit on the floor. He's incredibly uncomfortable, but is as happy as can be.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't know why, but I do know Radar does this too. Sometimes when I take him out in the back yard and wait for him to do his business I will sit in one of our deck chairs..... Radar will spot me sitting and run and jump on the biggest lounge chair we have and stretch out like he's getting a tan! It cracks me up because he only does this if he sees me on one. We have a yorkie-poo that like to sit on my husbands lap as we watch tv. Sometimes Radar gets jealous and jumps up there too and you can hardly see my husband. I'm just wating for the day he jumps hard enough to tip the chair backwards!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay is kind of a lap dog, too. She also likes to just "sit" like in a short chair or on a foot. She will plant her butt on one of my daughters chairs or on someones foot (as if it is a chair) and sit like a person does.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo sits on everything! Me, Zeus, the furniture... It's incredibly cute though!


----------



## Alretcur (Mar 14, 2006)

All three of mine like the furniture. They even have their own chair. Koko will "walk" up my husband's foot stool on our deck to sit in his lap...that's a lapful! I love it when all three are laying in the bay window together. There wouldn't be room for one more!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldn't know anything about sitting shepherds


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Never took any particular notice until now, but all mine do it too!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why do YOU like to sit on things. Immitation is the best complement. GSDs are very intelligent. They figure if you, who are the boss like to sit on this, it must be a good place to sit. They instantly enjoy it. Mine love to sit on lawn chairs, benches, folding chairs, my recliner, my couch, my bed, their beds, their cots, rugs, and my personal favorite, my feet.


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

How cute, especially to be able to capture it. Mine he see's the camera and he is gone. Another great trait of the German Shepherd in my opinion.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

haha i never thought of that "if its good for him its good for me" and Baron likes to sit on my feet too "get off me your too heavy!"


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Mine lean on me, sit or lay on my feet.. Harley would be in my lap most of the time if she could


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

You mean like this?




















Odin is definitely the champion sitter here. In fact, I sometimes jokingly refer to him as being a "German Sitter" LOL! He's always been that way as long as I've had him. Frigga interestingly enough never does this. Difference in the lines or in gender I have no idea. I think it's just an individual thing since not even all my male GSDs did this and most of them were from the same line.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONMine lean on me, sit or lay on my feet.. D



Oh absolutely. It's so funny. Sometimes my feet goes numb. She's got to know the minute I move a muscle, then she's up and ready to follow.


Gotta love it......


----------

